# Outlook 2003 asks for Office 2000 disk



## jaheem98 (Nov 22, 2004)

I have Office 2003 loaded on my laptop. I am running XP. Using Outlook 2003, every time I try to open a new email, I get asked to please insert the Office 2000 SR-1 disk. I can cancel this and read my email fine, but I would like to know how to prevent it from asking for the CD. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.

Thank you.....


----------



## Cec (Jun 2, 2008)

OK, I registered to get the answer (as stated on the site) and there's no answer. So I'll ask it again for myself....

"Using Outlook 2003, every time I try to open a new email, I get asked to please insert the Office 2000 SR-1 disk. I can cancel this and read my email fine, but I would like to know how to prevent it from asking for the CD."

Has anyone found an answer to this one?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/258526


----------



## Cec (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to answer but I'm afraid that's only for an error with Office 2000. This issue comes after an install of Office 2003 and yet it Still asks for an Office 2000 disk (which I haven't had in my collection in years)


----------



## thewix (Jan 6, 2009)

Have you solved this yet? I have the smae problem.


----------

